# Heavy bleeding but high HCG levels



## LinzRitt

Hello all! This is going to be a long one so bare with me. Just to forewarn you this is full of TMI...sorry!

I'm 5 weeks pregnant. I started light bleeding 4 days ago, just light pink to brown when I wiped. I thought maybe it was just implantation bleeding or after sex bleeding. Well the bleeding steadily got heavier and heavier as the days went by. Monday (3 days ago) I called my OB and he said to come to the office for blood work and an ultrasound. My HCG levels were 6,005 and they did an ultrasound. The OB said the sac looked alittle abnormal but my HCG levels were promising. I waited like he said and told me if the bleeding got worse to get to the ER. Wednesday morning I woke up at around 3:30 and went to the bathroom and blood slowly leaked out of my uterus. It was never enough to soak a pad just when I sat down on the toilet gravity took its toll. I wiped bright red blood and blood clots,no abdominal pain at this point...so I immediately went to the ER where they drew blood and checked my HCG levels again...they had almost doubled, over 10,000 in just 2 days. The ER Dr. Also did a pelvic and said there was about a teaspoon of blood in my uterus but my cervix was closed. I was told to go straight to my OB where they did yet another ultra sound. The sac had grown alittle was still abnormal in shape but the density was thicker. I was sent home with a Threatened miscarriage diagnosis. 
Later in the day I started getting dull lower abdominal pain and passing larger clots...I passed one the size of a golf ball and after that the bleeding and pain subsided. I go back Mon. to have my blood drawn for another HCG level check and ultrasound. 

Has anyone ever experienced something like this but still had a healthy baby?


----------



## Linnypops

Hey - I'm sorry you're experiencing this - I haven't been through the same exact situation myself but didn't want to just pass by - They're pretty high numbers for so early on - but even so you probably wouldn't see a fetal pole or heartbeat yet but you should have seen a smaller yolk sac inside the gestational sac - did you see one of those? - is the yolk sac what the doctor referred to as abnormally shaped?

After 11,000 hcg or thereabouts the fetal pole should be seen - so if you're able to get another US soon you should get better answers then.

Good luck! 
x


----------



## LinzRitt

Thank you for replying Linny! As far as I know the yolk sac is what the Dr. Was referring to as abnormal.


----------



## Linnypops

Ah ok, well I bled at about 7 weeks and did a lot of research - abnormally shaped yolk sacs are controversial with most studies I read saying it's not an issue. Apparently having abnormally large yolk sacs (over 6mm) sometimes are indicative of an issue - but also sometimes not. Btw was it a vaginal ultrasound? (It should have been else they can't see everything clearly)


----------



## LinzRitt

Yes it was a vaginal. My husband and I are going to get another home pregnancy test this sun. to see if I did in fact lose the pregnancy. I have the appointment mon. but waiting that long is gonna kill me. Both our nerves are shattered right now.


----------



## Linnypops

Totally understand that - just know unfortunately your pregnancy might notshow a total negative for a while, even if loss occurred....perhaps you would get a lighter line though and be able to tell that way. Wishing you luck x


----------



## LinzRitt

My initial at home test was a very fast, very dark lined positive. It only took a few secs for the test to turn positive...I figure by sun. if my levels have dropped maybe the test will be fainter. We are both trying to be positive through this and are very lucky to have employers who are giving us time off through this.

Thank you for all your support..it is very much appreciated.

Xxhugs


----------



## pollywog

Hello, My daughter is going through very similar situation due to a SCH ( sub chorionic hemorrhage ) she is also very early in the pregnancy and it has been very difficult to get any definitive answers as to whether she is still carrying a viable fetus or if she has miscarried. she had about one week of heavy bleeding and one night with a trip to the ER with large clotting, at that time the tests revealed high HCG levels and the lab found no fetal matter in the clots. we have been to 2 different OBGYN's and 3 ER visits, 3 ultrasounds and 4 lab draws for HCG levels in the past 2 weeks. Now we are waiting until Monday the 10th to get another ultrasound to determine whether or not she has miscarried...They told us that another HCG level would not be definitive, we are hoping and praying that our little guy is still there... but the waiting and not knowing is killing us. I really hope that everything turns out to be ok with you... and for our little pollywog


----------



## kneeswrites

I know you're probably feeling negative and I wanted to tell you my story which is a bit similar and has a positive outcome.

I was bleeding like you, spotting that turned into light bleeding, no pain ever, in the very beginning (between 4-6 weeks). I finally went to the ER at 6 weeks, ultrasound showed an empty gestational sack even though My Hcg was like 16,000. She told me I should have something visible at that high of hcg. I was sure it was a blighted ovum. 

The bleeding continued lightly, then stopped. At 8 weeks, after sex, I had a HUGE gush of blood and clots (no pain still) and passed something very large (golf ball sized for sure) that I had never seen come out of me. I panicked, thinking it was my baby, and flushed the toilet without ever really looking at it. I assumed I had had a miscarriage for the next few weeks.

At 10 weeks, since I'd had bleeding off and on since that incident and my lines were actually getting darker on HPTs, I went to the ER to see if I had fully miscarried yet (no insurance at the time so I had to rely on the ER). They did an ultrasound and found a healthy 8 week baby. When I went again for ANOTHER bout of bleeding at 12 weeks, found out baby was actually 14 weeks - so she had caught up to her original dates. 

Anyway...people were negative. I was negative. It sounds like a similar boat. It could be a miscarriage. But it could also not be. Good luck and I hope everything goes well <3


----------

